# samsung ssd 840 pro series wird nicht erkannt!



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

hallo liebe community,

ich habe zu weihnachten eine samsung ssd 840 pro series bekommen. nun wollte ich diese gleich an mein msi ms-7646 mainboard anschliessen. ich weiss, es hat nur sata ll aber die ssd soll auch mit 3Gb/s mainboards kompatibel sein. Jedenfalls erkennt mein pc die ssd nicht, weder im BIOS noch sonst wo. nunja mein mainboard ist nicht gerade gut: im BIOS lässt sich so gut wie nichts einstellen... ich versuche nun schon den ganzen tag die ssd irgendwie zum laufen zu bringen. hat mir jemamd eine lösung?
meine ausstattung:

Mainboard: MSI ms-7646
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB Kingston Hyper-X CL7
CPU: AMD Phaenom X6 2,6 GHz (übertaktet auf 3,0 GHz)
GraKa: GeForce GTX 460
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, bei rückfragen bitte melden!
Grüsse ProOZx


----------



## fiseloer2 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, frohe Weihnachten und willkommen im Forum.

Wird die SSD in der Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt ?

Gruß Fiseloer


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Dezember 2012)

Kanns sein das dies ein Medion Rechner ist ?


----------



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

@fiseloer2: nein nirgends! 
@mickythebeagle: ja ist ein Medion Rechner allerdings nicht mehr alles original


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Dezember 2012)

Dann müsste das ein Medion Akoya P7350D sein, da gab es 2 Modelle.
1. = MEDION AKOYA P7350 D (MD 8860) A-DE N - MSN: 10013556
2. = MEDION AKOYA P7350 D (MD 8860) A-DE S - MSN: 10013557

Du müsstest schon die orginale MSN Nr. haben um evtl. ein Bios Update durchzuführen
KA ob die evtl. Unterschiedlich sind. sollte zwar nicht sein aber wer weiss das schon.

Aber die SSD sollte normalerweise auch so erkannt werden. Im Bios alles mal auf Default gestzt und dann SATA-Mode auf AHCI ?


----------



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

nein es ist der Medion Akoya X8304D  ja die msn nummer hab ich. meinst du das funktioniert? werkle nämlich aus erfahrung nicht gerne an BIOS oder Registry herum^^


----------



## fiseloer2 (25. Dezember 2012)

SSD an den ersten Sata Port anstecken vorhandene HDD abstecken. Dann nur mit der SSD starten und sehen was Bios sagt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Dezember 2012)

ProOZx schrieb:


> nein es ist der Medion Akoya X8304D  ja die msn nummer hab ich. meinst du das funktioniert? werkle nämlich aus erfahrung nicht gerne an BIOS oder Registry herum^^


 


der 8304D hat aber das Mainboards MS 7616 (P55)


MSN: 10014014
http://www.medion.com/de/service/start/_product.php?msn=10014014&gid=2


----------



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

wie schon in meiner ursprungsfrage geschrieben kann man bei mir im bios fast nichts machen also nicht einmal prozessorspannung ändern oder so... ich habe noch nichts darin gefunden das mit dem sata modus zu tun hat, weiss aber dass mein pc in AHCI läuft.


----------



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

mein mainboard ist das MS-76*4*6


----------



## ProOZx (25. Dezember 2012)

ok ich werds mal versuchen 
bis nachher!


----------



## ProOZx (12. Januar 2013)

Es hat funktioniert. Ich habe die ssd an den ersten steckplatz angeschlossen und alle restlichen speichermedien abgesteckt, dann von der windows cd gebootet und erst da wurde die ssd erkannt. windows installiert aber dann trotzdem ein neues mainboard gekauft  
Vielen Dank euch!!
Gruss ProOZx


----------

